# Movie "one-liners"



## Saint Francis

I had a movie line stuck in my head all day long...OK, I was bored LOL! Anybody have a favorite "one-liner" from a comedy, drama, etc. that you will never forget or makes you laugh every time you think of it?
The one that stuck in my head today occurred because I was "downtown" and working near a larger public clock on the side of a building....soooo I kept saying to myself, "Look kids, Big Ben...Parliment" forever (European Vacation) and kept picturing Chevy Chase trying to get into the correct lane LOL! Of course, "Go ahead, make my day" will always be a personal fav by Clint. There are literally hundreds of them out there...anyone watching Arnold and Sylvester go at it in the 80's and 90's can attest.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

LOL!... Only ones I can think of atm are "ALLLLRIGHTY THEN" & "Take care now, bye bye then"

euro vaca & xmas vaca are two of my fave movies - classics


----------



## angelbaby

LOL "theres a tiger in the bathroom " LMAO I crack up at that line everytime although I usually picture him running out of there tripping over his friend lmao.


----------



## JayHawk

I have several from my favorite movie "UP IN SMOKE" but cant post them on this site


----------



## aus_staffy

Since "Jaws" is my favourite movie of all time, its usually something from that movie. It drives my wife crazy. Every time I hear some reference to something being 20ft long I always yell out "25!". Fans of the movie will know what I mean (I hope).

Or I'll just walk past her and say something like "I'm not talking about day sailin' or pleasure boatin', I'm talking about workin' for a livin', I'm talkin' about sharkin'!" Yeh, she loves it.

She also loves when I sing "Eastbound and Down" from Smokey and the Bandit (another favourite).


----------



## Carriana

"If you're going to spew, spew in this." (Wayne's World)


----------



## Joewilly

Saint Francis said:


> I had a movie line stuck in my head all day long...OK, I was bored LOL! Anybody have a favorite "one-liner" from a comedy, drama, etc. that you will never forget or makes you laugh every time you think of it?
> The one that stuck in my head today occurred because I was "downtown" and working near a larger public clock on the side of a building....soooo I kept saying to myself, "Look kids, Big Ben...Parliment" forever (European Vacation) and kept picturing Chevy Chase trying to get into the correct lane LOL! Of course, "Go ahead, make my day" will always be a personal fav by Clint. There are literally hundreds of them out there...anyone watching Arnold and Sylvester go at it in the 80's and 90's can attest.





Saint Francis said:


> I had a movie line stuck in my head all day long...OK, I was bored LOL! Anybody have a favorite "one-liner" from a comedy, drama, etc. that you will never forget or makes you laugh every time you think of it?
> The one that stuck in my head today occurred because I was "downtown" and working near a larger public clock on the side of a building....soooo I kept saying to myself, "Look kids, Big Ben...Parliment" forever (European Vacation) and kept picturing Chevy Chase trying to get into the correct lane LOL! Of course, "Go ahead, make my day" will always be a personal fav by Clint. There are literally hundreds of them out there...anyone watching Arnold and Sylvester go at it in the 80's and 90's can attest.


I have 2 that come to mind. The first is sparked by your mention of Chevy Chase.

Lou Costello's "Niagara Falls" or 'Slowly...I turned' routine.
For any too young, Costello is reminded, by someones casual reference ( like 'Niagara Falls"), of a humiliating personal experience with some past opponent...He starts to describe the experience to the commenter, ending in 'slowly,...I turned...' ( the point where he confronted his tormenter) by then he's out of control and assaults the innocent party. ( slap stick humor).

I saw Chevy Chase (and John Belushi and a couple of others from that crew) perform in a show called "National Lampoons Lemmings" when he was starting out...at a little club here called 'The Village Gate' . It was a collection of skits...the precursor of the SNL format. I was sitting right in front of the stage with my date, the prettiest girl in Brooklyn NY. I was out of my class and very nervous. Chase was pretending to be a Hells Angel, he had a can of beer, took a big swig, and spat it into the audience...all over me. I very clearly remember my date glaring at me and saying " you're not going to do anything...are you" ( it was a command). I HATE Chevy Chase. I wish I had a 'slowly...I turned' ending to that story.

The second comes from one of my favorite movies..."On the Waterfront"
Marlon Brando to his brother right before his brother was murdered "I coulda been somebody... I coulda been a contenda".


----------



## Firehazard

> "What in tha Hell?... BOY! Get Ur DAMM pANTs Onnn!!" ... (B&B Do America)
> 
> "SlackJawFaggots this  will make you a sexual Tyrannasauras.. Just Like Me." "Here strap this on your sore ( Y ) Blane.." (Predator)
> 
> "girly man I will pump you up" (Guess whoo??)
> 
> comedian one liners..
> 
> "you know what I do Eddie? I kick the dog Eddie.. I kick the  out the dog, Eddie and then I gigle my mthafkn ( Y ) off.. you know why Eddie? Cause you dont clean the "
> 
> "Why dont you wanna kiss your aunt bunnie?""cause shes gotta mustache.. " (Delirious/EddieMurphy)
> 
> "I got one rule in my house.. If its funny .. you aint in trouble.."
> "Smack" OH you mean clean the room" (Still Standing/Daymon Wayans)


I have plenty more going through my head all day as different things arrise and what not...


----------



## Saint Francis

"are you gonna do something, or are you gonna just stand there and bleed?" - Tombstone


----------



## Saint Francis

"Wendy? Darling? Light of my life. I'm not gonna hurt you. You didn't let me finish my sentence. I'm not gonna hurt you, I'm just gonna bash your brains in...bashem right the F in" - The Shining


----------



## apbtmom76

hahah Christian at the last from the Shining. 

alright here's mine 

"You got knocked the F out" - Friday

" I'm not gonna do what everyone thinks I'm gonna do and Freak out man" - Half Baked


----------



## Firehazard

"is that crazy enough for ya or do ya want me to  on the floor?" 
"Jesus Christ! do ya'll wanna play card or do ya wanna jerk off"
One Flew Over the CooCoos Nest


----------



## cEElint

i'd post mine but they'd get me banned... lol

just think of Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Nizmo

uh ooohhh Krystal. i think you know how this is going to go...


----------



## JayHawk

cEElint said:


> i'd post mine but they'd get me banned... lol
> 
> just think of Full Metal Jacket




"Its easy, You just dont lead them as far" - door gunner


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG LOVE Full Metal Jacket.

That movie reminds me soooo much of my father. Not a good thing but is a darn good movie.

"You want me to gouge out your eyes and skull ____ you Private Pyle"

Shoot yeah Jayhawk, lol


----------



## Saint Francis

"Dyin' ain't much of a livin' boy" - Outlaw Josey Wales
LOL, I have to get some more comedy lines up on here....but I just the dramatic movies


----------



## JayHawk

We train young men to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't allow them to write "_ _ _ _" on their airplanes because it's obscene! - Kurtz, Apocalypse Now


----------



## Saint Francis

Good one Jayhawk!
How about, "I love the smell of napalm in the morning" - Apocalypse Now


----------



## Saint Francis

"Say hello to my little friend" - Scarface


----------



## apbtmom76

" You talking to me? You talkin to me all wrong, do it again and I'll stab you in the face with a soldering iron" - Joe Dirt

" Does your mother sew? Tell her to sew this" - Joe Dirt

hmmmm I suck at this, lmaooooo. I don't watch that many movies


----------



## Saint Francis

Some funny ones finally:
"Sedagive?....sedagive?" - Young Frankenstein

"I'd like to make her look a little more attractive. How far can you pull back?"
(cameraman) "How do feel about Cleveland?" - Tootsie


----------



## apbtmom76

lmaooo Christain, Tootsie was a great movie


----------



## cboyd0606

"she tasted like cigarettes..." - forest hump
"not my buttons! NOt my gumdrop buttons!" - shrek
"call da po po... CALL THE PO PO" - diarie of a mad black woman
"ouch......oweeeech..." ET

And the best... Rainman
Susanna: You use me, you use Raymond, you use everybody.
Charlie: Using Raymond? Hey Raymond, am I using you? Am I using you Raymond?
Raymond: Yeah.
Charlie: Shut up! He is answering a question from a half hour ago!


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha Love Rainman, lol, great movie


----------



## 9361

"Get in the truck private, what are you a girl or something" - Due Date

"I keep getting older, they stay the same age" - Dazed and Confused

"Everyone come and see how good I Look!" - Anchorman


----------



## Firehazard

"Im sorry ... are you talking to me? .. Cause I just dont give a F _ K " ( wanda sykes)


----------



## bahamutt99

There are two that I like to spit out when someone says they're going to try to do something.

"Do or do not. There is no try." -- Yoda
"You karate do 'yes,' or you karate do 'no.' You karate do 'guess so,' squish, just like grape." -- Mr. Miyagi.

Since I live at Matrix kennels for the time being, I like to throw in a Matrix movie reference whenever I can. I made these two graphics for my dogs, both using Matrix lines.


----------



## Celestial88

"Leo never liked phones. He said he could hear voices in them. " - Keslo on That 70's Show


----------



## Saint Francis

"I'll fill you so full of lead that you'll be using your d*** as a pencil" - Three Amigos

"Take this quarter, go downtown, and a have a rat gnaw that thing off your face" - Uncle Buck

"This house is clean"- Poltergeist

"Now I know why tigers eat their young" - Caddyshack

"Son, you're short on ears and long on mouth" - Big Jake

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue" - Airplane


----------



## Saint Francis

"You send that many men, don't forget one thing"
"What?"
"A good supply of body bags" - Rambo


----------



## Lex's Guardian

"Let's get fuhshnigid" Men in tights - Mel Brooks

"You can’t respect someone who kisses your ***. I just doesn’t work" Ferris Bueller - Mathew Broderick

"Tell me something, my friend. You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight" Batman - The Joker

"Don’t torture yourself, Gomez. That's my job" The Addams Family - Morticia (Angelica Hustion)

"Warning! beepholes are closer than they appear", Ace Ventura Pet Detective - Jim Carrey

"This job would be great if it wasn’t for the beeping customers" Clerks - (MY FAVE) Randal Graves

"I'm Takin' it back" Clerks II - Randal Graves

"Terrorists....I left the coffee pot on again didn't I?" Clerks II Randal Graves

"Honey, just 'cause I talk slow doesn’t mean I'm stupid" Jake Perry (Josh Lucas) - Sweet Home Alabama





There are many more my memory just sucks


----------



## Saint Francis

The Batman one is classic
"You can't handle the truth" - A Few Good Men
I think Jack could fill a book's worth of quotes.


----------



## apbtmom76

Candra I love you those are great movies  This is awesome Christian


----------



## aus_staffy

"Game over, man! Game over!" - Hudson (Bill Paxton) from Aliens.


----------



## Saint Francis

"Build it, and he will come" - Field of Dreams

"You're going to need a bigger boat" - Jaws

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse" - Godfather

"Pain don't hurt" - Roadhouse

"Surely, you can't be serious"
"I am...and don't call me Shirley" - Airplane


----------



## Joewilly

Last line of Jose Ferrer version Cyrano De Berjerac

'..all that remains is my panache.'

I remember expecting him to say 'dignity'.


----------



## pittylove77

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG LOVE Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> That movie reminds me soooo much of my father. Not a good thing but is a darn good movie.
> 
> "You want me to gouge out your eyes and skull ____ you Private Pyle"
> 
> Shoot yeah Jayhawk, lol


this literally made me LOL and i cant say that and i honestly never use "lol"
:goodpost: haha


----------



## JayHawk

"Sucking the marrow out of life doesn't mean choking on the bone." -Dead Poets Society

" If I don't ask him, at least I won't be disobeying him" - Dead Poets Society (also was the official motto of my daughters)

"O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## pittylove77

funny thing is im always saying movie quotes or dropping dumb one liners from movies but i cant think of any for the life of me :hammer:
great thread anyways


----------



## Saint Francis

"In the Bible, it says God made man in his own image. He made women after, from a rib...a cheaper cut" - All in the Family

"Silence is golden, so stifle thy self" - All in the Family

"Houston...we have a problem" - Apollo 13


----------



## Lex's Guardian

The Princess Bride - No, he's only "Mostly Dead". You know what to do when they're "All Dead"? You look through their pockets for loose change.
-Miracle Max

Halfbaked - Buttercup! You Killed Buttercup

Donnie Darko - Donnie: Why do you wear that stupid bunny suit?
Frank: Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?



JayHawk said:


> "O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." Monty Python and the Holy Grail


HAHA Monty Python & the Holy grail is the best!!


----------



## apbtmom76

One Tubby tubby, two tubby tubby - Major Payne

Would you say I have a plethera of sweaters - Three Amigos

It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again - Silence of the Lambs

No locked doors - Next Friday


hahaha ok I am done for now. THisis a great thread


----------



## bahamutt99

_*"We have no food, we have no jobs...our pets' heads are falling off..."

*_I want to know where this one comes from. St. Francis?


----------



## Saint Francis

bahamutt99 said:


> _*"We have no food, we have no jobs...our pets' heads are falling off..."
> 
> *_I want to know where this one comes from. St. Francis?


This quote comes from "Dumb and Dumber" and was said just before they embarked on their journey to return Mary "Samsonite's" luggage LOL It was in response to their bird mysteriously loosing its head. The bird was then taped together and sold to the blind kid Awww, pretty bird...


----------



## Celestial88

Saint Francis said:


> This quote comes from "Dumb and Dumber" and was said just before they embarked on their journey to return Mary "Samsonite's" luggage LOL It was in response to their bird mysteriously loosing its head. The bird was then taped together and sold to the blind kid Awww, pretty bird...


LOL! I remember that, good times.


----------



## Eric

Oh man, this is my kind of thread! There's certain movies that I can quote non stop!! lol

"You're a creature of the night Michael, you're a vampire Michael. My own brother, a god damn  sucking vampire! Oh, you wait till mom finds out, buddy!!" - Sam "The Lost Boys"

"English, mother lover! Do you speak it??!!" - Jules Winfield "Pulp Fiction"

"Well I'm a mushroom cloud layin mother lover, mother lover! Every time my fingers touch brain, I'm super fly TNT, I'm the guns of the Navarone! In fact, what the fudge am I doing in back?? We're freakin switchin, I'm washing windows, you're picking up this dude's skull" - Jules Winfield again

Oh man, I got tooooo many lol


----------



## apbtmom76

hahah Eric I totally came here this morning to quote Pulp Fiction, that movie is a classic 

"Do they speak english in what?" "What?" "Say what one more gosh darn time" - Pulp Fiction

hahaha awesomeness


----------



## Saint Francis

"Any predictions for the fight?"
Clubber Lang: "Pain" - Rocky 3


----------



## bahamutt99

Oh riiiiight. I haven't seen that movie since I was living at home with my mom. That's why it sounded familiar but not immediately recognizable. LOL


----------



## IzzosMommy

I dont

know if any of you have seen step brothers but its my favorite one liner movie there are tons

here are forum friendly ones lol

[after hearing Brennan sing] You have the voice of an angel. Your voice is like a combination of Fergie and Jesus.

I have a belly full of white dog crap in me, and now you lay this  on me?

You and your mom are hilbillies. This is a house of learned doctors

You and your mom are hilbillies. This is a house of learned doctors

Stay golden, Ponyboy.

Dale Doback: I manage a baseball team.
Nancy Huff: Oh, little league?
Dale Doback: Fantasy league.

Dale Doback: Why are you so sweaty?
Brennan Huff: I was watching Cops.

Dale Doback: [Brennan is burying Dale in the garden] But I'm still alive!
Brennan Huff: You're waking the neighbors! Shut up!

Brennan Huff: I'm not gonna call him Dad.
Nancy Huff: Brennan, you're 39 years old. I wouldn't expect you to call him Dad.
Brennan Huff: Well I'm not going to, *ever*! Even if there's a fire!

Nancy Huff: You yelled "rape" at the top of your lungs.
Brennan Huff: Mom, I honestly thought I was gonna be raped for a second. He had the craziest look in his eyes. And at one point he said, "Lets get it on."
Dale Doback: That was about the fighting. I am so not a raper!
Brennan Huff: Look, I didn't touch your drum set, okay?
Dale Doback: I witnessed with my eyes your testicles touching my drum set.

Denise: So, I thought we'd begin talking about your parents' divorce.
Brennan Huff: Okay.
Denise: How old were you when they got divorced?
Brennan Huff: Fifteen.
Denise: That's a hard age.
Brennan Huff: Yes. Yeah.
Denise: Do you want to talk about some of those feelings?
Brennan Huff: I love you.
Denise: Obviously... you don't know me.
Brennan Huff: I love you so much.
Denise: Thank you, and I will take that as a feeling that you have of... comfortability with me.
Brennan Huff: It's more than comfortability. I mean, I freakun' love you.
Denise: Okay, I... think...
Brennan Huff: I'm just thinking about our life together. I feel like I'm walking on a cloud. 
Denise: That is so... off-putting.
Brennan Huff: You're not feeling this?
Denise: In no way, shape, or form do I feel any feelings of intimacy towards you in any way whatsoever.


----------



## apbtmom76

lmaooooo IM you are too much, great movie, great lines  Thank you


----------



## aus_staffy

Heartbreak Ridge

Judge to Gunnery Sgt Highway (Clint Eastwood): "... urinating on a police vehicle?"

Highway: "It seemed like the thing to do"


----------



## Saint Francis

aus_staffy said:


> Heartbreak Ridge
> 
> Judge to Gunnery Sgt Highway (Clint Eastwood): "... urinating on a police vehicle?"
> 
> Highway: "It seemed like the thing to do"


Great show, kinda forgotten about. It was the first time I noticed Clint's raspy voice start up in his life. "Swede, Swede". Good stuff


----------



## apbtmom76

Hello Clarice, I'm having an old friend for dinner - Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Saint Francis

"Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!" - Several movies, but I'll choose Blazing Saddles LOL!!!


----------



## Saint Francis

apbtmom76 said:


> Hello Clarice, I'm having an old friend for dinner - Silence of the Lambs


Great quote, heck "Hello Clarice" just does it for me LOL! Awesome flick


----------



## ames

hahaha those are all so great! Few good Men and Forest Gump are my fav movie. Silence of the lambs was a great one too. never seen Step Brothers, always wanted too though. I can't believe no one said "nobody puts Baby in the corner" I LOVE that movie, lol.


----------



## Saint Francis

ames said:


> hahaha those are all so great! Few good Men and Forest Gump are my fav movie. Silence of the lambs was a great one too. never seen Step Brothers, always wanted too though. I can't believe no one said "nobody puts Baby in the corner" I LOVE that movie, lol.


LOL, I had that go thru my head one day. "Dirty Dancing" was on during a high school party at my house (parents were not happy upon returning from their vacation, we won't get into that though LOL) and alot of the females were glued to the screen. Then that quote came up and we just fell over laughing, drunk laughing mind you, and I'll never forget that night because of it. Ahh, good memories As a side note, hated to see Patrick Swayze pass away, he was "pretty" enough for the ladies and semi-manly enough for the men. Roadhouse is a classic. 
"There's always barber school" - Roadhouse


----------



## ames

totally Loved Roadhouse! It was really sad when he passed. seemed like such a cool guy, at least in Babara WaWa's special lol.

My aunt snuck me into the movies to see it, so I can relate to your folks not watching you to see it. Same with Prince's Purple Rain, I was like 8 and watched from another room when they were watching on Beta.... What a messed up movie THAT was lol.


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG DIrty Dancing is one of my fave movies, I can recite that whole movie from memory  heheheh And yes I cried when Sqazye passed, very sad


----------



## Eagle

LOL.........don't have a favorite line but I'd have to go with Anger Management, when I hear people start being sarcastic when they mad, "Sarcasm is anger's ugly cousin..."
It seems to add fuel to the fire, LOL.


----------



## ames

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG DIrty Dancing is one of my fave movies, I can recite that whole movie from memory  heheheh And yes I cried when Sqazye passed, very sad


me too!!! My friends and I are totally DD heads.... We ahd a marathon when he died that started and ended with DD. wicked sad  (us and him dying, lol)


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Eagle, Anger Managment is a good movie 

Amy I did the same, my best friend from high school and I used to sit every weekend and watch it and Roadhouse


----------



## Saint Francis

ames said:


> totally Loved Roadhouse! It was really sad when he passed. seemed like such a cool guy, at least in Babara WaWa's special lol.
> 
> My aunt snuck me into the movies to see it, so I can relate to your folks not watching you to see it. Same with Prince's Purple Rain, I was like 8 and watched from another room when they were watching on Beta.... What a messed up movie THAT was lol.


LOL, Ames, my parents wouldn't have been afraid of me watching the movie I was like 17 or 18 at the time (ok, I'm not young). They didn't appreciate finding beer cans on the ceiling fans, vomit in the cookie jar, and their son with permanent marker on his face saying "Drunk" (a nice joke my friends played on me while I was three sheets to the wind) My friends also taped the spray "nozzle" to the spray position just to watch me hose myself down when I used the kitchen sink. It only took me about three times to realize what was going on that morning LOL! Like I said, memories of Spring Break the year I decided not to go to Florida 
Prince, and was it Apollonia? in Purple Rain ha ha, yeah, Prince was kinda nuts...all 5 foot of him LOL! That album did do very well though.


----------



## Saint Francis

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Eagle, Anger Managment is a good movie
> 
> Amy I did the same, my best friend from high school and I used to sit every weekend and watch it and Roadhouse


You know what an old sitcom buff I am and one of my favorite episodes of MASH (one of my fav shows) has a very young Patrick Swayze in it. Ironically, too ironically, he played a soldier who was willing to give his buddy some of his blood for transfusion, only to have the doctors find that his blood was full of Luekemia(sp?). You could tell that he was going to make it big just by the performance he gave in his short role. Really like him in the "Outsiders" as well. What a star studded cast that was!


----------



## Saint Francis

"I can fix it" - Fast Times at Ridgemont High (unbelieveable amount of star actors in that movie)


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh yes CHristian I have seen that episode, am a MASH fan as well


----------



## Saint Francis

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh yes CHristian I have seen that episode, am a MASH fan as well


I knew there was a reason I liked you


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha I am relly a ugly person but I do like good stuff


----------



## Saint Francis

Disagree on the first part, agree on the second part


----------



## ames

haha ok, that makes sense, but then again at least you didn't have people syran wrapping the toilet seat, thats HORRIBLE!!!!

Fast times at Ridgemont High! So loved that movie, andddd so bummed they are making it over now  why do all movies that rocked have to be re-done???

Although I am looking forward to the new American Pie. but thats a part 5, not a re-make. Next will be porky's or some other classic.


----------



## Saint Francis

ames said:


> haha ok, that makes sense, but then again at least you didn't have people syran wrapping the toilet seat, thats HORRIBLE!!!!
> 
> Fast times at Ridgemont High! So loved that movie, andddd so bummed they are making it over now  why do all movies that rocked have to be re-done???
> 
> Although I am looking forward to the new American Pie. but thats a part 5, not a re-make. Next will be porky's or some other classic.


I agree Ames, Hollywood just goes in cycles like everything else. It's government movies (Harrison Ford LOL), then super hero movies, then devil or mutilation or zombie movies, then vulgar humor movies, then 3-D movies, and on and on. You're correct, there has been an awful lot of remakes over the last 5-10 years. I guess you can't beat the original, right? I say leave them alone, making "new" ones only cheapen the first. Even when the graphics are better I still think that something is lost. There have been a few good remakes, but they are in the minority. BTW, they did make a Porky's 2 and maybe more, so it's just another excuse to have another raunchy movie Fast Times was a classic to be sure, and shouldn't be screwed with. Syran wrap huh?...now I know your weakness


----------



## Saint Francis

"I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal" - Anchorman


----------



## Eagle

I saw somebody had a dog from one called G.I. Jane, and it reminded me of a line from the movie:

"I've never seen a wild thing sorry for itself;
A bird will drop frozen dead from a bough,
without ever having felt sorry for itself."


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Saint Francis said:


> "I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal" - Anchorman


I LOVE LAMP


----------



## Eagle

A Persian told a Spartan, "The Persian army is so massive, their arrows block out the sun." The Spartan replied, "Then we shall have our battle in the shade."
Movie: 300


----------



## apbtmom76

ahhh LOVED 300 great movie and Amy I am sad to see them remaking Fast Times at Ridgemont High as well. Wish they would just leave the classics alone sometimes 

lol Christian, I couldn't say what I wanted to so ya know, thanks


----------



## Saint Francis

Lex's Guardian said:


> I LOVE LAMP


Do you really love the lamp Candra? or are just looking at things around your home and saying it? LOL What a strange role he played in Anchorman, but he obviously springboarded to bigger and better things.


----------



## aus_staffy

Super Troopers

"Gimme a literacola."

"A what?"

"A literacola! Gimme a G.D. LITERACOLA!"


----------



## Saint Francis

"Bond. James Bond" - Several 007 movies


----------



## Saint Francis

"I'm gonna take this right foot and I'm gonna whop you on that side of your face...and you want to know something? You're not gonna be able to do a d*** thing about it" - Billy Jack (AWESOME MOVIE)


----------



## Saint Francis

"One thought he was invincible...and one thought he could fly"
"So?"
"They were both wrong" - Marked for Death


----------



## ames

Love Ellen 

“I shall call him Squishy. And he shall be mine. And he shall be MY Squishy.” — Finding Nemo

another fav 80's classic

“I want my two dollars!” — Better Off Dead


----------



## IzzosMommy

get out of the car right MEOW lol =] love super troopers .. 


Heres on for you guys .. 


" you keep on knocking but you cant come in" 

Sir may I see your drivers License ? 
Isnt it on the back of the car =D


----------



## IzzosMommy

ames said:


> Love Ellen
> 
> "I shall call him Squishy. And he shall be mine. And he shall be MY Squishy." - Finding Nemo
> 
> another fav 80's classic
> 
> "I want my two dollars!" - Better Off Dead


OMG Squishy I forgot about finding nemo .

Hey Mr Grump Gills
You know what you gotta do when life gets you down?
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming swimming swimming
What do we do we swim, swim, swim
OH HO HO How I love to swim
When you WAAAAAANNTTT to swim you want to swim


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG I LOVE Finding Nemo  ANd lmaoooo at Super Troopers, that is a great movie.


hahaha I am drawing a blank for some reason I'll come back to this thread when I can be of better input 

And Christian I am a huge Steven Segal fan


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Saint Francis said:


> Do you really love the lamp Candra? or are just looking at things around your home and saying it? LOL What a strange role he played in Anchorman, but he obviously springboarded to bigger and better things.


I love the light it brings lol...Steve Carrell - don't really care for him but I really liked that role he played haha.



IzzosMommy said:


> get out of the car right MEOW lol =] love super troopers ..
> 
> Heres on for you guys ..
> 
> " you keep on knocking but you cant come in"
> 
> Sir may I see your drivers License ?
> Isnt it on the back of the car =D


The snozzberries taste like snozzberries *licks window* LoL...


----------



## apbtmom76

"Pull the car over"
" I can't pull over any farther" - Super Troopers


"Do you boys like Mexico" - Super Troopers 



hahaha awesome movie


----------



## Saint Francis

Lex's Guardian said:


> I love the light it brings lol...Steve Carrell - don't really care for him but I really liked that role he played haha.
> 
> The snozzberries taste like snozzberries *licks window* LoL...


Gene Wilder is EASILY in my top 5 fav actors!!! He is hilarious, goofy looking, professional, a nice guy...just love him. The Producers, Blazzing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Willy Wonka, Silver Streak, Stir Crazy, See no Evil, Hear no Evil, Haunted Honeymoon (with Gilda Radner, his wife) were classics. Great quote Candra


----------



## apbtmom76

" You have been weighed, you have been measured and you have been found wanting" - A Knight's Tale

"It's called a lance, hello" - A Knight's Tale


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Saint Francis said:


> Gene Wilder is EASILY in my top 5 fav actors!!! He is hilarious, goofy looking, professional, a nice guy...just love him. The Producers, Blazzing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, Willy Wonka, Silver Streak, Stir Crazy, See no Evil, Hear no Evil, Haunted Honeymoon (with Gilda Radner, his wife) were classics. Great quote Candra


Young Frakensteen (lol) & The Producers are easily two of my favorites ... I like the new Version with Matthew Broderick, Nathan Lane & Will Ferrell...Though I think Will Ferrell is a little overrated


----------



## Joewilly

surprised I haven't seen this one.


'....and your little dog too!'


----------



## apbtmom76

lmaoooo Joe ok ok here ya go 

" I'm melting, I'm melting"


----------



## ames

Everytime I come back here I get the lines stuck in my head, or a part form the movies. Now all I can think is we'rrrrrrrrrrrrrrre off to see the wizardddddddd GREAT! lol


----------



## apbtmom76

The wonderful Wizard of Oz, because because because because, Because of hte wonderful things he does 

lmaooo Amy


----------



## Lex's Guardian

"Why so serious? - Joker" The Dark Knight

RIP - Heath Ledger


----------



## apbtmom76

Yep was a huge fan of Heath Ledger  So sad


----------

